
Picture This: Where does Google's revenue come from? - procyon
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/07/15/picture-where-does-googles-revenue-come
======
toki
I think it is a funny irony that the leading-edge-tech-megacorp Google gets
all of its revenue out of small textads that every experienced internet user
ignores and only get clicked by people who mistake the advertisement block of
a website for its content.

~~~
ojbyrne
I'm an experienced internet user, and I occasionally click on an ad (maybe 4
times a year ;-)) just because I'm in buying mode anyway. For what that's
worth - not much.

------
ars
By that measure TV companies, newspapers, and magazines are also just
glorified advertising companies. Except they're not - and neither is google.

PS: What would be non-glorified (i.e. regular) advertising company?

------
erickhill
It comes from the devil. The devil, I say. Beware, the Ides of March!

